# Butternuts



## grammajudy (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a friend who is looking for some Butternuts to show her friend. She grew up in Iowa and at that time they were plentiful. When she made the request a year ago, I told her I would find some. I have looked everyplace I thought there were some growing and have even contacted the forestry service. Seems there are none here in Southeast Iowa. Does anyone know where I can find a few to send this lady?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

grammajudy said:


> I have a friend who is looking for some Butternuts to show her friend. She grew up in Iowa and at that time they were plentiful. When she made the request a year ago, I told her I would find some. I have looked everyplace I thought there were some growing and have even contacted the forestry service. Seems there are none here in Southeast Iowa. Does anyone know where I can find a few to send this lady?


Butternut squash?

Or These?


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Search here for "walnuts". Someone on here posted last year and another person replied about Whit walnuts which is butternut!

Wade


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

1shotwade said:


> Search here for "walnuts". Someone on here posted last year and another person replied about Whit walnuts which is butternut!
> 
> Wade


Wade, the link I posted is for White Walnuts aka Butternuts.


----------



## grammajudy (Nov 11, 2010)

Po boy, not looking for Butternut squash. 

Butternuts, yes are also known as white walnuts. Apparently, they are not common anymore. She doesn't want the seeds. She planted a tree, but said she doubts if she lives long enough to see any butternuts off it. Actually, she thought it died, then gave it to her son and he is keeping it alive. Later this evening I will search "walnuts", maybe I will find some. She just wants a few to show her friends.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

po boy said:


> Wade, the link I posted is for White Walnuts aka Butternuts.



I didn't even see your link til now! We started a lot of butternut trees over the years but this area has some kind of disease that kills them in 3-4 years.
Wade


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

grammajudy said:


> Po boy, not looking for Butternut squash.
> 
> Butternuts, yes are also known as white walnuts. Apparently, they are not common anymore. She doesn't want the seeds. She planted a tree, but said she doubts if she lives long enough to see any butternuts off it. Actually, she thought it died, then gave it to her son and he is keeping it alive. Later this evening I will search "walnuts", maybe I will find some. She just wants a few to show her friends.


This article explains the problems growing them, but there are two possible sources for the nuts toward the end of the article.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I have a few on my place in WV. The ones in the wild are falling to some sort of disease. Sad.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

vicker said:


> I have a few on my place in WV. The ones in the wild are falling to some sort of disease. Sad.



Yeap! That's what we went through 50 years ago! Now we have none in the area.
Wade


----------



## grammajudy (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for the information. I have heard several times, they are all dying to a disease. 
Po boy, I sent her the article, so she can contact those two people.


----------



## londov7 (Jun 23, 2015)

Vicker, where in West Virginia are you located? I've never heard of these and I'm curious... I'm also located in West Virginia. Thank you in advance.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

In not there at this time but, Braxton County, near Frametown.


----------



## nate77 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have a big butter nut tree in my pasture, I didn't know they were so rare, I don't even bother picking up the nuts, I just leave them lay, along with the black walnuts. 

The English walnuts, they are worth picking up.


----------



## grammajudy (Nov 11, 2010)

nate77 said:


> I have a big butter nut tree in my pasture, I didn't know they were so rare, I don't even bother picking up the nuts, I just leave them lay, along with the black walnuts.
> 
> The English walnuts, they are worth picking up.


nate77 if you would send me a dozen or so, I would be glad to pay you back the postage.


----------



## grammajudy (Nov 11, 2010)

nate 77 
Fewer than a dozen would be okay too, she just wants to show her friends in Kansas.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Why not just Google a picture and let them see that?


----------



## nate77 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'll go see if there are any on the ground, and send a PM if the pigs haven't eaten them.


----------



## grammajudy (Nov 11, 2010)

suitcase_sally said:


> Why not just Google a picture and let them see that?


She has done that. They want to see the real thing.


----------



## grammajudy (Nov 11, 2010)

nate77 said:


> I'll go see if there are any on the ground, and send a PM if the pigs haven't eaten them.


Thanks nate77


----------

